# Heart Stealer...



## Tavi (May 21, 2010)

Oh I don't know why I do this but I just can't resist when a rescue asks me for help and this time I may just be breaking my own heart...This little girl flew in from Taiwan on the 3rd and she's just terrified in her current foster home so they asked if I'd be willing to take her in...and I swear those eyes are gonna make the foster turn into forever before this week is up...


----------



## Tavi (May 21, 2010)

Ok so we picked her up today...and she is so skinny and shy. But Buddy is in heaven, she's just a little bit smaller than him and not the least bit shy about other dogs. So she's following him around and wrestling with him every chance she gets. LoL And I was right...theres no way I'm giving her back to the rescue. I didn't realize how bad of shape she was in but I can't even think about giving her up until she's perfect...and then I want to keep her! Though I was sad to see they had docked her tail, I suspect it was damaged or lost in a trap, they don't tend to dock tails unless they have too...but it makes her look even more sad. So far she'll only approach enough to sniff before taking off...but she's already relaxed a great deal from how she was at the rescue. Buddy apparently is a good calming influence amid being pounced on! Gonna have to take her into our vet to check her out tomorrow I want to make sure she's all set.


----------



## muttblogger (Sep 8, 2010)

She looks beautiful and sad at the same time. Taiwan? What's her story?
I'm in Korea at the moment and there are so many dogs waiting for a home. Some get adopted in Korea. Other lucky ones get flown to the US or Canada where they are adopted after getting socialized in a foster home.
I'm so happy to hear that she is getting a chance.


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

Awww, the poor little sweetie. She does look like a very scared lost little soul in the pics. I hope she'll flourish in your care! Sounds like she & Buddy are going to be great for each other!


----------



## Tavi (May 21, 2010)

She's a complete Doll, and completely stealing my heart. She's so terrified of people, but she'll let you pet her if you catch her. She's so much happier to just play with Buddy though. She's completely fine with dogs, no fear whatsoever! LoL In fact minutes after meeting the two were wrestling around the house at a pace that made me tired just watching them! LoL Getting her potty trained is going to be tough though until she starts trusting us more. She's so afraid that we have to leash her to take out into the backyard. Our yard is fenced but the back fence is one of those horizontal ones that face into the woods. So she can't run free, Buddy already knows not to cross the fence-line but she's so flighty she's already slipped out on us once. Scared me so much, thank god she trust Buddy and was willing to follow him back into the house!

As for her story, her and her brother and sister where called in as strays with horrible skin conditions at the Shanhua, Tainan train station where they'd been living. I haven't seen what she looked like before but the photos of her brother and sister from before where nearly enough to make me cry. If you're interested this is the Animal Rescue Team Taiwan's website and page on her and some of the other dogs sent over to Seattle on this trip. If you scroll down to the part about Claudia, Sindy and Oscar. You'll see they're very cute after pics...and then two pictures of the ARTT leader Joseph actually carrying Oscar and Sindy to his van on pick up. Sadly the only reason I can tell its them is the markings you can still see on their skin. 

ARTT is the same group that we adopted Buddy from so we're always happy to try and lend a hand fostering or getting donations and such for them. And the dogs always turn out so amazingly! LoL We actually get together once a month at a local dog park to let as many as the adopted dogs as we can get together play! Its amazing to see the progress some of them have made from terrified puppies to fully social pups! Claudia or Dia as we've been calling her has already made great progress in just these few days with us. She'll take treats from our hands and will curl up on the bed with me to sleep at night! And today she had her first vet check and passed everything with flying colors!


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

Wow, she's beautiful! Sounds like she's already doing so much better. Can't wait to hear more as she settles in.


----------

